# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Pensar la magia

## tsunami_

Buenas noches

He descubierto  un pequeño tesoro GRATIS. Lo vais a tener que googlear.

Joshua Jay ha recopilado una serie de ensayos de teoría mágica y los ha publicado con el título "Magic in mind" (555 pags). Los ha publicado en digital y gratis e invita a la comunidad a compartirlo.

Los cinco primeros capítulos se han publicado en castellano como "Pensar la magia" al mismo "precio" que en inglés.

He leido alguno de ellos y me ha parecido muy interesante. Os dejo aquí el índice para que veáis si os interesa.

Un saludo

---------------------------------

Contents
Acknowledgements..................................  .............................................. 3
Introduction (Joshua Jay)..............................................  ......................... 11

Part One - Thinking Like a Magician
The Limitations of Theory (Tommy Wonder & Stephen Minch)..... 17
On A Definition of Magic (Charles Reynolds).................................... 27
The Illusion of Impossibility (Simon Aronson).................................. 35
Astonishment is Our Natural State of Mind (Paul Harris)............... 39
Approaches and Artifice (John Carney)...........................................  .... 49
The Search for Mystery (Jamy Ian Swiss)............................................ 57

Part Two - Thinking Like our Audiences
Processes within the Spectator’s Mind (Dariel Fitzkee).................... 71
Why, What, and Who? A Theory of Questions (Peter Samelson).... 83
Working with the Spectator in Mind (Derren Brown)....................... 89
Inducing Challenges (Pit Hartling).........................................  ............. 105
Creating Interest (Eugene Burger)...........................................  ............. 115
The Big Lie (Michael Close)............................................  ....................... 97
Spectators (René Lavand)...........................................  ........................... 129

Part Three - Categorizing Magic
The Art of Conjuring (Jean-Eugene Robert-Houdin)......................... 133
Classification of Effects (Dariel Fitzkee) ............................................. 139
Tricks vs. Illusions (Henning Nelms)............................................  ....... 155
Fundamentals of Illusionism (Juan Tamariz)...................................... 159

Part Four - Effect
The “Too Perfect” Theory (Rick Johnsson).........................................  . 169
Too Perfect, Imperfect (Tom Stone)............................................  .......... 183
On the Structure of Magic Effects (Eugene Burger)........................... 193

Part Five - Method
The Method is Not the Trick (Jamy Ian Swiss)................................... 201
Picking the Best Method (Darwin Ortiz)............................................  . 215
The Three Pillars (Tommy Wonder & Stephen Minch)..................... 221
Method and Style and the Performing Mode (Pit Hartling)............. 233
Kort’s Cardinal Rules of Magic (Milt Kort)......................................... 239

Part Six - Technique
Showmanship as Technique (Darwin Ortiz)....................................... 243
Performing Principles (Arturo de Ascanio)........................................ 263
The Critical Interval (Darwin Ortiz)............................................  ......... 269
In-Transit Actions (Arturo de Ascanio)..........................................  ...... 289
Practice and Technique (John Carney)...........................................  ...... 293
Manipulating Memory (Darwin Ortiz)............................................  .... 301
Assumptions (Michael Close)............................................  ................... 321

Part Seven - Presentation
The Other Half (David Regal)............................................  ................... 331
Doug’s Theory Section (Doug Conn).............................................  ...... 341
Language Skills (Ken Weber)............................................  .................... 343
It’s Not the Destination, It’s the Ride (David Kaye).......................... 353
Character (David Regal)............................................  ............................. 365

Part Eight - Construction
The Horrible Truth (David Regal)............................................  ............ 373
Conviction (Darwin Ortiz)............................................  ......................... 375
The Mind Movie (Tommy Wonder & Stephen Minch)...................... 403

Part Nine - Get Your Act Together
Construction (Roberto Giobbi)...........................................  ................... 409
Secrets (Eugene Burger)...........................................  .............................. 417
The Team (Eberhard Riese)............................................  ........................ 439
Making Contact (Derren Brown)............................................  .............. 451
Lessons and Learning (Jamy Ian Swiss)............................................  .. 455
Distraction Progression Theory (David Kaye).................................... 445

Part Ten - Originality
The Tyranny of the New (Eugene Burger).......................................... 469
Brushwood/Teller Correspondence....................................  ................. 477
Against Originality In Magic (Whit Haydn)...................................... 483
Next Book Syndrome (Darwin Ortiz)............................................  ...... 489
Perspective on our Personal Planets (John Carney)........................... 497
Divisive and Illusion  (Max Maven)............................................  ......... 503

Epilogue - Art in Magic
Drama as Magic (Henning Nelms)............................................  ........... 509
The Hierarchy of Mystery Entertainment (Ken Weber).................... 511
Secondhand Drama (Tommy Wonder & Stephen Minch)................ 521
The Real Secrets of Magic (Nevil Maskelyne)..................................... 527
Meaning and Vision (Derren Brown)............................................  ....... 531
Final words (Joshua Jay)..............................................  .......................... 541
Bibliography......................................  ..................................................  .... 543

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

Muchas gracias por compartirlo, caballero.

----------


## Marvel

Muchas gracias por el aporte.

¿Se sabe si seguirán traduciendo los capítulos al castellano?

----------


## tsunami_

El plan era ir publicándolo progresivamente. Se puede leer en la descripción de la primera entrega:

"Este es tan solo el comienzo, la primera entrega. Cada mes te espera un nuevo regalo para leer, pensar y gozar de la buena magia."

De todas maneras habrá que ver si mantienen el ritmo. Es una iniciativa impresionante y dará bastante trabajo. Imagino que la decisión de hacer entregas mensuales por capítulos es para que les de tiempo a traducir.

----------


## Iban

Buena.

----------


## AlexanderMerl197

Sabes donde conseguir la traduccion de los 5 primeros capitulos?Gracias muy buen aporte.

----------


## tramp

Ups. Edito porque no me di cuenta de que la informacion que di es de tienda ademas de editorial y no se si es licito ponerlo aqui.

----------


## AlexanderMerl197

Pero hay traduccion al español? Si la hay porfavor pasenla que  me interesa mucho este tema xd

----------


## Marvel

> Pero hay traduccion al español? Si la hay porfavor pasenla que  me interesa mucho este tema xd


Pues ahora no recuerdo donde era, pero yo anoche los descargué googleando con la información que da el compañero en el primer post.

----------


## tsunami_

---  autocensurado ---

----------


## Iban

Venga, ya vale. Si todavia hay alguien que no sabe como conseguirlo, es que no cuenta con habilidades suficientes como para merecerlo.

----------


## Marvel

Que pena que parece que eso de un libro traducido cada mes no les está siendo posible cumplirlo.
Era interesante, pero leer en inglés es demasiado duro para mi, que nunca estudié ese idioma. Ya intenté leerme uno con la ayuda de un traductor, y se hace densísimo.

----------


## lisa

El libro parece de lo mas interesante pero una vez mas  el ingles hace estragos.

----------


## tsunami_

Ya se ha publicado la sexta entrega

----------


## Marvel

¡Gracias por el aviso!

----------


## srvaliente

Gracias por el aporte.

Estoy leyendo la version traducida y es genial todo lo que dicen. Es casi obligatorio leerlo.

----------


## Marvel

Por cierto, que ya está la maravillosa séptima entrega.

----------


## tsunami_

ya se ha publicado hasta el epilogo

*Sent from my Android using Forum Fiend v1.3.2.*

----------

